# best coyote setup



## nosib

State what your setup is that you use to hunt coyotes. gun, calls, decoys, etc.


----------



## allgamehunter

I shoot a Savage 243 with a leupold vx2 on it with 6-9 inch bi pods on it. Calls Verminator Tweety, Dan Thompson Red Desert Howler, a custom wood howler and two custom distress calls.
Decoy the Foxpro Jack in a Box i think its called.


----------



## nosib

is that jack in the box that tail that moves?


----------



## CritterGitR

I shoot the Remington R15 with Nikon 3x9 BDC prostaff scope, with versa pod bi-pod system. Calls depends on time of year, but mainly Ruffidawg and Ruffidawg coaxer, Foxpro FX5 for those windy days and numerous howlers late in the season, as for a decoy I just use a coyote tale on a piece of copper wire.


----------



## nosib

i like the tail idea gonna use it. hopefuly u didnt patent it :wink: i use a 24" dpms .223 with a 5.5-22x56mm nxs for hunting. looking at calls to get and going to use my first coyote tail on copper wire for a decoy :beer:


----------



## Fallguy

Weatherby Vanguard 223
Scheels 4.5-14 x 42 Scope
Claw Sling
Shooter's Ridge Pivoting Bipod
Verminator and Crit R Calls for hand calls
Crit R Call Magnum and Red Desert Howlers
Custom lanyard by guywildstorm on predatormasters
Johnny Stewart PM-4 electronic
Nikon Action 10x50 binocs
Mossy Oak Brush camo
Natural Gear snow camo
1996 Dodge Dakota Ext. cab (red and silver)...give a wave if you see it

Don't use decoys much although I have made a few


----------



## varmit b gone

Ruger #1 in 6PPC camoed with white vet wrap, cheap Simmons (gonna soon), steady sticks, Primos Lil' Dog, Dakota Yote sqaullin' screamer, Haydel's GHC, and a Quaker Boy Pup Howler (the only one of the set of three thats worth a crap). Looking for some more Howlers, any one have any suggestions (Sorry for thread jacking nosib). Oh, and a 06 Dodge 3500 Dually with a flat bed and of course, the Cummin's. White, to blend in. Just kidding :lol:


----------



## barebackjack

Remington 700 SPS painted white in .22-250 shooting 50 grain nosler ballistic tips.
Benelli shotgun with carlson extended full and 3" copper plated buffered BB.
Harris bipod.
Plain white camo from head to toe.
Leupold vari-x III
Bear paw snow shoes.
Crit-R-Call, tally-ho, and my voice for calls.
2005 chevy silverado crew cab, white, to blend in, and no, im NOT kidding.


----------



## Jaybic

DPMS ar15 .223 shooting 50gr vmax, Leupy VX3 3.5x10
Browning Abolt 22.250 shooting 50 gr vmax, Leupy VX3 4.5x14LR with varmint reticle(love it)
Both rifles are painted camo and use white vet wrap in winter
Tallyho(old killa), Critrcall standard and magnum, Red desert howler, 50 others in a fishing tackle box
Foxpro 532b with remote
Renzo decoys, coyote/rabbit/deer (never called in a damn thing with them)
Prairie Ghost camo
Kings snow shadow camo
Home made shooting sticks and 2 Harris bipods(tall and short) and 1 Versa pod on AR
Leupold 10-50 binos on the dash and small nikon 8x24x25 variable binos on a harness.
and finally, IMHO, the best coyote rig ever:
1998 Chevy tracker, forest green with custom western ND red dirt paint job, 4wd, 22.00 to a full tank and 28-30mpg. You can hide it in a culvert and makes amost no noise(sounds like a sewing machine...seriously) but only 98 horse so it takes about an hour to reach 60mph.

Jaybic


----------



## Fallguy

Jaybic said:


> IMHO, the best coyote rig ever:
> 1998 Chevy tracker, forest green with custom western ND red dirt paint job, 4wd, 22.00 to a full tank and 28-30mpg. You can hide it in a culvert and makes amost no noise(sounds like a sewing machine...seriously) but only 98 horse so it takes about an hour to reach 60mph.


LOL hey glad to see I don't have the smallest hunting rig here! My Dodge Dakota, I wish it got mileage like that. The 5.2 L V8 I have sucks gas like crazy! I bought the thing because I wanted a 4 wheel drive vehicle without a ton of miles on it. Currently mine has 70,000 on it. Should last a long time.

Jaybic do you take your Tracker on your ND trips? If so how does she do?
Also, how did your big trip end up? If you posted the results on here, I must have missed them.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

A-bolt 270 WSM... Laugh...but it makes a smaller hole then my 22-250! 
6.5-20x44 Nikon. 
Lots of different open reed calls, couple howlers, my mouth, squeeker! 
Harris bipod, 
shooting sticks
SBEII with dead yote in it!
Sometimes carry my Wilson Combat 9 MM for a finisher. 
I bring my neighbors lap dog for a decoy! :lol: Kidding
2003 Dodge 2500 with big ol mud tires on it! Gets through some snow! :wink: Ohh and a Boss V XT snow plow! Opens roads well! 8)


----------



## nosib

come on mike we arent hunting deer here :wink:


----------



## Fallguy

hunt4P&Y said:


> Sometimes carry my Wilson Combat 9 MM for a finisher.


When carrying your 9 mm for a finisher, what type of bullet are you using? Have you had to use it yet, and if so, what were the results? I just got a 9 mm and had thought about bringing it with.


----------



## nosib

i'd say fmj because it wont expand but there is always that chance of ricochet...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Fallguy said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes carry my Wilson Combat 9 MM for a finisher.
> 
> 
> 
> When carrying your 9 mm for a finisher, what type of bullet are you using? Have you had to use it yet, and if so, what were the results? I just got a 9 mm and had thought about bringing it with.
Click to expand...

I use the FMJ's they zip through but leave a tiny little hole! Just enough to blow there lungs up, but doesn't do fur damage!

I just put one through there and then step down on the hole. Makes it real quick.


----------



## nosib

no varmint rounds for a 9mm? lol


----------



## Jaybic

Fallguy,

Yep, I have taken it out to ND 5 or 6 times and it works awesome although the drive out on 94 sucks. If you have any headwind, you end up having a hard time keeping even 55mph(only 4 cyl 98horse)but once you get there its the only thing to drive. I have good tires on it and it is an absolute mountain goat on hills and you can easily turn around anywhere on those tight badlands oilrig roads. My other truck is a suburban and it is slightly more nimble than a houseboat.

Otherwise most ditches are deep enough to hide most or all of it so even in flat land like around Carrington I can still hide it right in the ditch.

I use a plastic tub on a beaver tail to put the dead coyotes in and have driven it within 50 yards of a stand, popped over the knob, called and had a coyote 500 yards away stand up and come in. its really just a well equiped Polaris Ranger.

Jaybic

PS. trip details coming soom but we did ok.


----------



## Fallguy

Jaybic

That sounds good with your vehicle. That is one reason I like my Dakota too. It is not as high as a full size so it can be hidden in ditches all right. Yet is still has some clearance and 4 wheel drive for backroads.

The mileage on those Dakotas is slightly better than on a full size...and I mean slightly. It may be WORSE than the new full sizes. But it only cost me 5000 bucks.

To balance out the crappy mileage, I drive a hand me down 1996 manual 2 wheel drive S-10 pickup from my dad. It has 130,000 and is a beat up thing. Fun to drive though in town. :lol:


----------



## nosib

wish i could afford a truck just for hunting.... probably when i get out of college


----------



## ay tee

when you get out of college?... haha thats what i was thinking to... student loans kill... have you ever thought about taking a student loan to get a cheap vehicle?... most loan companies will allow it, just make sure you tell them you need it to get to and from class... 8) only if varmint hunting was a class... i would still be in school.. haha

my hunting vehicle is an 05 nissan titan... i would use my 85 s10, but its 2wd and has a 350 in it and gets 0mpg, it'll do about 160mph though, and still not be at the floor, not such a good choice for hunting...


----------



## nosib

actually i dont own any student loans and i wont ever use one..... i play football for ndsu so they pay for tuition so my parents help me out for room and board. so there will be no need for a loan  which means no new car (also i have a moped to get me from class to class)


----------



## varmit b gone

nosib said:


> (also i have a moped to get me from class to class)


I bet your a hit with the ladies :wink: :lol: :beer:


----------



## skiles76

nosib said:


> actually i dont own any student loans and i wont ever use one..... i play football for ndsu


Man I knew there was some reason I just hated you. JK I played for SDSU last year. And fallguy be careful complaining about gas mileage or I'll loan you my '96 GMC 3/4 ton with the 454 in it. It gets 10 mpg even with a 50 mile an hour tail wind, but wouldn't get stuck if I tried.


----------



## nosib

lol i already have a gf but i could be. its a black honda ruckus looks bad *** here it is http://www.kspoweronline.com/images/2008-Honda-Ruckus.jpg


----------



## varmit b gone

[/quote="skiles76"]

'96 GMC 3/4 ton with the 454 in it. It gets 10 mpg even with a 50 mile an hour tail wind, but wouldn't get stuck if I tried.[/quote]
We got one of them out at the ranch. It'll pass anything but a gas station. It's funny cause doing the rodeo thing, my partner has one of them also, has a trailer half the size of mine, I have a 2wd Dodge, 3500 Cummins, have a lq trailer, and I get better milage. Plus, I can outrun him easy. It's amazing how much a load slows down them ol' 454's compared to new pickups. Back then they used to be the badest truck made.

BTW nosib, that is a bad @ss motor scooter


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

SDSU blows!

That scooter is rather pimp! I would rock it all over! I wonder how that thing would work off road?


----------



## nosib

i hate sdsu also.. no fence lol and i gotta take that thing off road... its only 50cc so i think it will be a little female dog lol


----------



## Fallguy

skiles76 said:


> And fallguy be careful complaining about gas mileage


I had this thought during supper. This will cause me to quit complaining: 96 Chevy S-10 beater = paid for. 96 Dodge Dakota 4x4 with 70,000 miles = paid for. 03 Chevy Mini Van for the family with 70,000 miles = last payment will be in June.

If gas stays under 2 bucks through the summer months I will be one happy camper! All the cars will be paid for!

Makes me glad I'm not driving an '08 full size with payments dang near what I pay for my house payment. :wink:


----------



## varmit b gone

Fallguy said:


> skiles76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And fallguy be careful complaining about gas mileage
Click to expand...

 03 Chevy Mini Van for the family with 70,000 miles


> Heck, why don't you use that for huntin'. Think of all the gear/yotes you could haul. :lol:


----------



## nosib

i bet mommy would love to see that :evil:


----------



## Fallguy

People always laugh when I say this but those mini vans are really good winter driving vehicles. They are pretty heavy, and with the front wheel drive I have NEVER had any traction or control problems in the last 4 or 5 winters we have had that thing. When our kids are grown up and moved out I will still have a mini van around. They are so convenient for grocery shopping, traveling, etc.


----------



## varmit b gone

And for what they are, they fly. One passed me on the way into town the other day doin 100, and on the interstate a buddy told me the same van was doin 120. (local lady) I guess most mothers aren't that into goin that fast.


----------



## nosib

they are a very good type of a car. i'd say about as good as a little suv


----------



## skiles76

hunt4P&Y said:


> SDSU blows!


Hahaha thats funny ask nosib who holds the dakota marker the last 2 years in a row and knocked them off the top of the conference last year.
My 454 has 240000 miles and i've driven a '04 3/4 ton dodge diesel and yea it pulls better but I won't complain it gets the job done. I pull a big gooseneck and it hardly affects the mileage.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

skiles76 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> SDSU blows!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha thats funny ask nosib who holds the dakota marker the last 2 years in a row and knocked them off the top of the conference last year.
> My 454 has 240000 miles and i've driven a '04 3/4 ton dodge diesel and yea it pulls better but I won't complain it gets the job done. I pull a big gooseneck and it hardly affects the mileage.
Click to expand...

Ohh I know, but out football team blows also! Join a real sport! We kick there arse every time!


----------



## nosib

we will see in the upcoming years... did you play football or what?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

It is a rebuilding time for sure! I am expecting big things in about 3 years!

Josh, he said he played last year for SDSU.


----------



## nosib

im talkin what sport..... he never said football


----------



## skiles76

yes football offensive tackle


----------



## skiles76

how bout you what position?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

skiles76 said:


> how bout you what position?


He play's the "bench" it is a highly sought after position! :lol:


----------



## skiles76

haha i've spent my fair share of time there


----------



## skiles76

should have realized a little quicker what his name was


----------



## MN goose killa

this is so off topic


----------



## nosib

lol off topic :wink: i play runningback k back to the topic


----------



## MN goose killa

ya i doubt it. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

It is his own thread... so he can do whatever! :lol:

If you want I can get rid of the off topic posts!


----------



## nosib

lol i guess thats true... and idc we are all family... in the sence of we love hunting coyote


----------



## duckslyr

gun- winchester model 70 stealth II 
optics- Burris 4x12x40
bullet- .243 WSSM 75 grain V-max
call- homemade Ecaller (IPOD)
decoy- Homemade "chunk O fur" on a stand with a string to pull
close range- 870 in my lap with 4 shot thru my extra full turkey choke

I dont skin em i just shoot em to help out the ranchers so i dont care that my rifle leaves a cantelope sized exit hole :sniper:


----------



## 308

Guns-marlin 22mag,remington 6mm,and tristar 12ga. 3"
Camo-Mossy oak leafy breakup,military snow camo
Hand Calls-Primos hotdog and kiyi, woods wise mini three
Electric call- Johnny stewart preymaster

Not old enough to drive yet


----------



## nosib

thats quite a bit for someone who cant drive yet :wink:


----------



## ay tee

it is quite a load but let me tell you, its easier to hide a peddle bike in the ditch than it is to hide any type of vehicle... just takes a little longer to get from one stand to the next... and if it gets stuck, super easy to get out...


----------



## skiles76

gun- rem. 700 sps .223 with camo stock
calls-red desert howler, primos kiyi, and about a dozen different rabbit and squeekers, and a homeade e-caller
decoy- mojo fuzzy thang
bullet- 52 gr. sierra matchking bthp
scents-coyote and **** piss mixed together
load it up in the gmc and drive til it burns all the fuel... so like half an hour


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur

Rifle: Savage 12 FV in .204 4-16x40 IR BSA Scope
Backup: Franchi 912 w/ 3 1/2" 00 Buck
Calls: Um primos, red desert howler, tally ho, verminators, crit'r'calls... the list gets bigger every christmas.
My deer camo w/ all white cover ups over top.
And most important.... a foam pad to sit on to keep my backside warm and dry! :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

Remmington 11-87 with dead coyote 3 inch or a 22.250

KY-YI and the Tally Ho

Camo: Naked North Snow Camo or Black Carhartt's


----------



## nosib

anyne else hunt with an ar 15 .223?


----------



## duckslyr

blhunter3 said:


> Remmington 11-87 with dead coyote 3 inch or a 22.250
> 
> KY-YI and the Tally Ho
> 
> Camo: Naked North Snow Camo or Black Carhartt's












Nope i like real guns not toys :wink:


----------



## nosib

lol a real gun thats not one jk :wink:


----------



## duckslyr

Whats with the 223 Mr "Go Big Or Go Home"?


----------



## 308

> Thats quite a bit for someone who can't drive yet


Yah it is quite a bit. i just buy all that stuff with my money. don't spend it on really anything


----------



## duckslyr

duckslyr said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remmington 11-87 with dead coyote 3 inch or a 22.250
> 
> KY-YI and the Tally Ho
> 
> Camo: Naked North Snow Camo or Black Carhartt's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope i like real guns not toys :wink:
Click to expand...

oops i clicked the wrong quote button


----------



## nosib

duckslyr said:


> Whats with the 223 Mr "Go Big Or Go Home"?


what are you trying to say?


----------



## Jaybic

Duckslyr,

Is that a pic of your "real" rifle? Isnt that metal and plastic that I see?

You tell me the difference, because both your pictured rifle and an AR are both plastic and metal. Kinda hipocritcal no? :roll:

I hunt with an AR 15 among other rifles and I guess you can call it a toy, which is fairly ignorant to say in my mind I guess.

There are tens of thousands of DEAD terrorists/islamists/vietcong/NVA/common criminals/thugs and a lot of innocent people who wish they were toys I bet.

That "toy" WILL kill coyotes, people and many other living things stone dead, ergo NOT a toy.

Bottom line: You dont have to like them but those toys have done fine job ensuring your freedom to bash them for 40 years or so havent they!

Jaybic


----------



## nosib

that toy= freedom...


----------



## Fallguy

Good post Jaybic! Keep on supporting your right to bear arms!


----------



## duckslyr

i happen to be in the military and it works great for what it was designed to do. on the other hand i also know plenty of military folks that would take their bolt action hunting rifles to the desert before a M-16/M4 in a heartbeat. and on top of that i was just makin fun you dont have to get all butt hurt


----------



## barebackjack

duckslyr said:


> i happen to be in the military and it works great for what it was designed to do. on the other hand i also know plenty of military folks that would take their bolt action hunting rifles to the desert before a M-16/M4 in a heartbeat. and on top of that i was just makin fun you dont have to get all butt hurt


Hehe, my M-16 is a huge POS! And the M-4 is only good for street sweeping.

Give me a M-14 ANY DAY!

I had the privelege to shoot pretty much every piece of hardware in the US arsenal at the army armorer school. That M-14 is one fiiiiiine weapon. I take that back, give me 'ma deuce' any day. :lol:


----------



## nosib

like said before bolts are a lot more reliable but an m16 can be better for fallow up shots also they have their ups and downs.


----------



## alleyyooper

Tang safety Rugar medium weight barrel 220 swift with Simmons 6x18.

Tang safety Rugar light barrel 243 win. Simmons 3x10.

Remington 700 mountian rifle 7mm 08 3x9 Pentex light seeker.
Home made shooting sticks.

Bretta Silver Snipe 12ga. full & mod.

Olt squeaker, rabbit distress and a few newer holwer calls of odd makes.

2004.5 Dodge 3500 4x4 full double set of tire chains SRW, LB. {CTD of course}.
1985 Jeep CJ7

Laugh if you will but my hunting partner got pulled over late one night on his mountian bike with two youtes tied on a carrier he has made. County Cop didn't like the Idea he had them in plain sight. Nor did he like him having the rifle strapped in a case on the cross bars.

I think an Angel peed in the cops coffee or ate his donut.


----------



## Fallguy

alleyyooper said:


> Laugh if you will but my hunting partner got pulled over late one night on his mountian bike with two youtes tied on a carrier he has made. County Cop didn't like the Idea he had them in plain sight. Nor did he like him having the rifle strapped in a case on the cross bars.
> 
> I think an Angel peed in the cops coffee or ate his donut.


Theres dedication!


----------



## nosib

lol


----------



## blhunter3

Fallguy said:


> alleyyooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh if you will but my hunting partner got pulled over late one night on his mountian bike with two youtes tied on a carrier he has made. County Cop didn't like the Idea he had them in plain sight. Nor did he like him having the rifle strapped in a case on the cross bars.
> 
> I think an Angel peed in the cops coffee or ate his donut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres dedication!
Click to expand...

That you should be on the " you know your a predator caller if..."


----------



## MNGOOSEER

i would have loved to be a mouse in the corner on that one i guess he got a cop with a hardon that night


----------



## Jaybic

I gotta agree with BBJ on the m14 thing too. In my time in the USMC I got to shoot alot of different hardward and that was one fine rifle although I never really had trouble with my m16 out in the desert at 29 Palms and I spent 6 months there.

Anyway, I have to disagree with him on the M2 tho.  I would not get in many stands in a day trying to do it with "ma duece". I cant remember but me thinks that the receiver alone is like 50lbs and you still need the barrel and T and E/tripod and ammo for it, but BBJ, if you can hump that thing to a coyote stand, you are one tough SOB! And I will stand by ya on the 22-250. Thats my main coyote whacker too. :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## barebackjack

Jaybic said:


> I gotta agree with BBJ on the m14 thing too. In my time in the USMC I got to shoot alot of different hardward and that was one fine rifle although I never really had trouble with my m16 out in the desert at 29 Palms and I spent 6 months there.
> 
> Anyway, I have to disagree with him on the M2 tho.  I would not get in many stands in a day trying to do it with "ma duece". I cant remember but me thinks that the receiver alone is like 50lbs and you still need the barrel and T and E/tripod and ammo for it, but BBJ, if you can hump that thing to a coyote stand, you are one tough SOB! And I will stand by ya on the 22-250. Thats my main coyote whacker too. :beer:
> 
> Jaybic


Who needs to hump it? We'll just turret mount that SOB in the pickup box!


----------



## nosib

lol lugging that thing around will suck.


----------



## Jaybic

I guess I hadnt thought of that. What is max effective range on those? I dont remember but I thought it was like 2000 or 2500 yards or some crazy thing.

Whatcha think? Park on a high spot so you can glass a few miles in any direction, pick one off with the binos and go ta hammerin'? Bet I guy wouldnt get much but it would be fun.

Jaybic


----------



## barebackjack

I dont know, Carlos Hathcock had a couple VC kills with one in 'nam at something like 1700 yards. Side mounted a scope a on it.


----------



## nosib

thats crazy long.... bet it left big holes when it was closer to them.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

Rifle-Barrett M82A1 Just so I can sit on my deck in the middle of Billings, MT and shoot them.

Camo- none, remember im sitting on my deck, probably in my boxers.

Calls- None

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

okay now that im done dreaming.

Rifle- Ruger M77 Mark 2 .223 with a Nikon buckmaster 4.5x14, stainless/synthetic with a aftermarket trigger job done.

Camo- Snow prarie ghost/ regular prarie ghost.

Calls-Primos hot dog, and ki-yi

Hunting Rig- Birch (light tan-ish sorta) splattered with mud and skifs of snow 2005 Chevy Silverado with 4 inch lift and 35 mudders on it...oh ya and black 20 inch rims.


----------



## johngfoster

I'll join in.

Remington 700 VSF in 22-250
Leupold VX-III 6.5-20 x 50 vhr
55gr V-MAX, Varget 36.2gr, Rem brass, CCI 200 primer, seated -5 thou
Harris Bipod 9-13"
Dan Thompson calls--PC1/2/3, Red Desert Howler
Lots of warm clothes with snow pants and jacket covered by:
Prairie Ghost camo
Snow Ghost coverups over everything when there's snow
Car (sorry no truck): 1995 Acura Integra--This car has been EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## nosib

how do you like that rem 700?


----------



## johngfoster

I really like it. It is a compromise though. I also use it for prairie dogs. If i were to do a dedicated coyote calling rifle again, I may go with a Remington 700 LTR in 223 with a lower power scope on it, or an accurised AR15 carbine. This one is a little heavy for off-hand shooting and doesn't swing as fast as a shorter barrel would. It is extremely accurate though. Overall I'm very happy with it.


----------



## nosib

very nice. i am looking at one for future use


----------

